# one tough old squirrel



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

okay so i so ive been seing this huge old grey squirrel with a couple of dark spots on the side of it for a couple of years so i finaly got a shot at him with my beeman air rifle he was on a tree about 30 yards away i hit him rite above his left sholder and he fell 25 feet out of the tree and didnt even twitch so i wasnt sure if he was dead or not i thoght he was but wasnt sure so i looked through my binoculars by the way i was in my tree stand and i saw a puddle of blood on the ground about a foot in diamiter so i was prety sure he was dead and sure enough he was dead killed him instantly when i was skinning him i found out that right under the skin were the spots were i found a couple of old birshot and 2 flat pellets : :toofunny:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, they are tough. 
Dan


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

It's the first time i've ever heard a story like that!

Were the pellets you'd found whilst skinning it from you or had someone else tried to shoot it?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

That was the longest sentence I have ever read.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

lol! Man, sounds like a ripe old chap, eh? You must've been doing something right! Congrats on taking down an old timer. :beer:


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

Stonegoblet said:


> lol! Man, sounds like a ripe old chap, eh? You must've been doing something right! Congrats on taking down an old timer. :beer:


Are you talking about the squirrel?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

what did you do with him after you shot him?
Dan


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

no my pellet was a rws super magnum pointed 177 and blew a hole right threw him and i never had a shot at him before :lol:


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

:sniper: Wow good job! You didn't happen to take a pic did you?


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

no couldnt find it :huh:


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

i mean the camra


----------

